# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  Driveway extension

## chriswarr

Hi, I want to extend my driveway forward a bit to fit another car behind.  Was thinking of using just lillydale toppings or decomposed granite as it will be temporary for a few years.  In the photo you see i have driveway/path on two sides, fence and nothing on the other sides.  Would a timber sleeper wall, sunk in to the right height, with concreted in posts support the filling and the weight of half a car? 
Thanks,
Chris.

----------


## Bart1080

Hey Chris, 
by the pic supplied and the description of a 1/2 car on it, would I be correct in assuming it just the 1.5m area left of the bush?
Assume the car is driven in and so in general it will be a meter or so off the fence to enter/exit the car?  
If correct, probably not a lot to be too concerned with regarding the car weight.  Its looks more like the ability to drive onto something solid without sinking or stepping in mud during the winter. 
20mm crushed rock with fines in it (20mm road base) compacts really hard with one of those compactors you can hire.  Lilystream toppings is the replacement of lilydale toppings which you can no longer get (for many years).  Not sure how well it compacts down...but if in doubt, could top dress the road base for the look you desire. 
Given its only temporary, many ways to skin the cat so to speak. 
Dig out the loose dirt on top to a depth for a good base below, then some options:
1. you could do the minimualist approach and just  fill and compact with your crushed rock and just taper it off the towards the fence....so its not piling up against the fence (no more than it currently is). 
2. put in a sleeper/s to the height desired (possibly 1 is likely enough), slope 10mm for every meter away from your existing paving (minimium) so water doesn't collect/pool.  Fill and compact.  Concreted posts will definitely support if installed correctly. - lots of options depending on soil conditions such as Gal "C" sections, Sleeper material cut to length.

----------


## chriswarr

Yeah, it's basically the whole are in the photo, will pull that tree out.  there's about 600 b/w the car and fence.  Was thinking the lilystream toppings might give a similar look to the driveway, and not look too weird.

----------


## havabeer

Dig it down to at least 100mm and concrete it. 
Everything else will just be a temporary measure until you dig down and concrete it so might as well cut out the middle man. 
Only other option would be compact some road base down and throw down some cheap large concrete pavers.

----------

